# 2003 Altima Not Accelerating?



## KylesKom (Jul 31, 2015)

I was going 30mph down a road, slowed down a tiny bit, when the SES light came on and I suddenly lost all acceleration. From the feel of it, the gas pedal was just completely failing to get any response from the car. 

I limped over onto a side road on just the 'crawling forward in Drive' speed that I still had and managed to get into a gas station during which I discovered a few things. 

The car would start up fine, go into drive and reverse fine, but would not rev. This has me thinking I've fried the electronic throttle control or something? I got it towed home and into my garage where I manually put it into diagnostic mode and got the following 3 codes... 

0731 
1001 
1123 

I then left it for a few hours after which I came out to pointlessly (I expected) try a few more tests on it in an effort to narrow down the problem only to discover it had apparently fixed itself. As it revved up fine in neutral and accelerated okay to the extent I was willing to test that in my driveway. 

If anyone knows a bit about cars in general or Nissans in specific I'd appreciate if they could tell me what this likely is and what I should do about getting it fixed.


----------



## gpa2042 (Jul 31, 2015)

Did you check Transmission oil Level?


----------



## KylesKom (Jul 31, 2015)

gpa2042 said:


> Did you check Transmission oil Level?


First of all, thanks for being willing to help!

I did check the transmission fluid, it's fine.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

It happened to me when one of the wires for the throttle body was't connected properly.


----------



## rigo120 (Aug 25, 2015)

Check your alternator had the same problem the alternator was shot
to test it if you have a multi reader put one lead on positive other one on negative
should read 14v and below 12v it most likely your alternator


----------

